# Biting mouse



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my mice is routinely biting me. I've not been biten before by a mouse..... a nible here and there but thats more like a tasting nibble. This is biting. The little bar stewart just bites me. It doesn't hurt as he is a baby but draws blood. He is a fuzzy but there are 3 other fuzzys and they don't bite....just him










Why is he biting me ? and what can I do ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not uncommon for mice under 4 weeks old to bite.When handling hold it by the tail and transfer it to a covered arm or leg instead of the hand.Do it quick so that it doen't curl round and get you.It will attempt to bite your arm or leg but will gradually grow out of it and be like all the rest.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

This little bugger is 5 weeks old and has been handled from extremely early but about a week ago it bit me for the first time and then it has attempted to bite me a couple of times since. Today was a surprise as it had been running up my arm and then ran down and bit the back of my thumb. Not wanting to over dramatise the situation as it really doesn't hurt and these mice will be staying with me so no problems for a new owner but I am just idly curious why the little demon is biting me. There were 15 babies between the 2 mums and none of the others are biting. Could he be hurting or frightened or is he just a bar stewart ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Who knows,I doubt it's hurting.Just a wild one.I've got a few wild reds.They don't bite but I have to be very cautious when I take the lid off the cage.They don't calm until about 12 weeks.Two are at large,spotted in the spare room,bathroom and on the curtains in my sons room.I've set a catchem alive trap today but I think they will be mad as hatters when I get them back.Some just aren't cut from the docile cloth.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Funny thing is this boy was the friendliest mouse up until a week ago. Do boy mice hit 'teenage' times by any chance ? Just wondered if maybe his hormones are getting the better of him currentley ?


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had to remove this little bugger from the cage as there was some rather unpleasant fighting going on and this has resulted in 2 of the mice having little wounds. After careful observation it would appear that this little guy is actually the one being picked on and I've also noticed he is sneezing and generally looks crap actually.

I've put him in a tub on his own with some toys and a wheel and a cuddly toy for company and he seems to be quite enjoying the peace. The other tub seems peaceful for the moment !

Do you think the reason he has been biting is because he was getting picked on and is frightened ? He's not looking great but he does seem a bit happier now.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Quite possibly. Maybe he thought you were going to attack him, and acted in kind. And if he feels a bit crap, then...


----------

